# MADE IN THE U.S.A



## Crothcipt (Mar 14, 2012)

We talk about German and Japanese knives all the time. I was wondering what knives are mass produced in the u.s.. So I did a search and ended up with ...

http://www.sabaknife.com/volcano-knife-price.html

http://newwestknifeworks.com/Catalog/Kitchen-Knives--Fusionwood-Line/

I have a New West knife and am gonna do a write up on it soon. I was wondering if there are any others out there that I am missing. I know there is Cutco but I can't find a knife over 50$ from them. Please post any others.


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 14, 2012)

newest looks ok, but sabaknife design just isn't for me at all. maybe they work but they definitely are not appealing.

threres gotta be more in the US??


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.dexter-russell.com/


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya and for over 200$ I have no idea what they are thinking. I can't even think how I would use that at work. Like the handles on both. I did find another one but I keep drawing a blank on it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm going on record with NewWest and say it's junk. I hate to get that stuff in for sharpening, Cutco is better.

The Sabathing is.......well........interesting


----------



## deanb (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.jlhufford.com/chefs-choice-trizor-cutlery.asp

I've had their 8" chef's knife for years. I had to do a lot of thinning to get a 12-15 degree edge but it has an RC hardness of 60 so it will take the lower angle. It's a heavy duty knife with a German shape but I use it from time to time.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you slowtyper, that was who I was forgetting.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll go ahead and say it. Lamson-Sharp.

-AJ


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 14, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> We talk about German and Japanese knives all the time. I was wondering what knives are mass produced in the u.s.. So I did a search and ended up with ...
> 
> http://www.sabaknife.com/volcano-knife-price.html
> 
> ...


 
The Sabas are just weird looking. I really don't like serrated knives with offset handles like that, so I can't see myself liking those. 

NKW serrated bread knife...I've looked at that before, and still looking for a serrated Im going to like, as Im planning on gifting my Wustof serrated away, but the price point and the handles on the NKW's ...I just can't get over. The material used reminds me of cheap gas station pocket knives.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 14, 2012)

Warther.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, I think American car makers started seeing some success when they started designing their cars akin German and Japanese makers. Ford Fusion comes to mind - the first American car that caught my attention in years. 

Same with knives. I think Sabaknife tries to carve a market for itself making unusual knives, while Shun is dominating the market making thin, light and easy to cut with (but not to sharpen) knives with pretty conventional profiles.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 14, 2012)

Old Hickory


----------



## add (Mar 14, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Warther.



If I recall, Dave has a certain...uh, shall we say, _opinion_, on working with these.


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 14, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Well, I think American car makers started seeing some success when they started designing their cars akin German and Japanese makers. Ford Fusion comes to mind - the first American car that caught my attention in years.



Ford Fusion is pretty much the same car as the Mazda6. The Edge, the same as the CX7. Ford Escape - Mazda Tribute. Ford Fiesta - Mazda2. I think the Focus and the Mazda3 are a little different, but they may be the same. Ford/Mazda have a partnership where they use pretty much the same platform for their small cars. Maybe that's why they are the only American maker to not take a government bail out.


----------



## Tristan (Mar 14, 2012)

There is an i-Cut??? and they Trademarked it?

And $200 for a Saba knife... it is in the realm of the macbook air... give something an edge, that the mainstream would consider sharp, and make them adapt to its use to cut up things.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 14, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Cutco is better.


 Not exactly what I would call a ringing endorsement.:biggrin:


----------



## jmforge (Mar 14, 2012)

The Fusion may have been designed in Germany. Remember that until the new model hit, we were still being sold the OLD Focus for a number of years after a new model had been introduced in Europe. Ford is just now getting to the point where they are using the common platforms for their US cars.


Marko Tsourkan said:


> Well, I think American car makers started seeing some success when they started designing their cars akin German and Japanese makers. Ford Fusion comes to mind - the first American car that caught my attention in years.
> 
> Same with knives. I think Sabaknife tries to carve a market for itself making unusual knives, while Shun is dominating the market making thin, light and easy to cut with (but not to sharpen) knives with pretty conventional profiles.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 14, 2012)

The Fiesta is a German car. If the Mazda 2 is the same platform, then they didn't design it. the Fiesta and Focus are the second best selling car in Germany and much of Europe in those size classes after the VW Polo and Golf.


chazmtb said:


> Ford Fusion is pretty much the same car as the Mazda6. The Edge, the same as the CX7. Ford Escape - Mazda Tribute. Ford Fiesta - Mazda2. I think the Focus and the Mazda3 are a little different, but they may be the same. Ford/Mazda have a partnership where they use pretty much the same platform for their small cars. Maybe that's why they are the only American maker to not take a government bail out.


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 15, 2012)

chazmtb said:


> Ford Fusion is pretty much the same car as the Mazda6. The Edge, the same as the CX7. Ford Escape - Mazda Tribute. Ford Fiesta - Mazda2. I think the Focus and the Mazda3 are a little different, but they may be the same. Ford/Mazda have a partnership where they use pretty much the same platform for their small cars. Maybe that's why they are the only American maker to not take a government bail out.


This ended quite a while ago. Ford now owns less than 3% of Mazda. They still have a minor technology-sharing agreement, much like Daimler and Renault-Nissan currently have, but the new cars share almost no common parts. The current models from each maker (like the 3/Focus and 2/Fiesta) share aging platforms that were jointly developed when Ford still had a large stake in Mazda, but the engine, suspension and drivetrain components along with virtually all sheet metal, interiors and accessories are unique to each maker.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 15, 2012)

Whatever influence there is, Ford Fusion 2013 is one of the nicest cars to go in production Ford designed in years if not decades (but of course, taste is all subjective, and some will find Mercury Grand Marquis irresistible)





I think same applies to knives and other things. Well designed and well performing knives will be more appealing to buyers than knives with claim to some higher degree of design (Chroma, Sabaknives, Shun Onion, etc) that most of us don't understand and seem to find flaws everywhere we look. 

A good design is time-proof and that what I find most appealing.

This is just my opinion, so take it for what it is worth it. 

M

PS: I do like Ford 2010-2011 Fusion as well.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 15, 2012)

The Mark VI Fiesta is based on a new Ford global platform introduced to the ROTW in 2008. The 2013 Fusion is a beefed up version of the new world car chassis shared with the ROTW Ford Mondeo and the Mazda CD3 sedans.


SameGuy said:


> This ended quite a while ago. Ford now owns less than 3% of Mazda. They still have a minor technology-sharing agreement, much like Daimler and Renault-Nissan currently have, but the new cars share almost no common parts. The current models from each maker (like the 3/Focus and 2/Fiesta) share aging platforms that were jointly developed when Ford still had a large stake in Mazda, but the engine, suspension and drivetrain components along with virtually all sheet metal, interiors and accessories are unique to each maker.


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 15, 2012)

Exactly. "Shared platform" != "Pretty much the same car"

Otherwise you could say a 2008 Chrysler 300 is "pretty much the same car as a 1997 Mercedes Benz E-class," which is not the case. The current Ford Fiesta consistently ranks at the top of the small/mini car field, while the Mazda 2 is consistently in the middle of reviewers' lists, very average. How can it be if they are "pretty much the same"?


----------



## jmforge (Mar 15, 2012)

I was saying that the Fiesta is NOT the same car as the Mazda. As for the 300, it shared the tub with the old MB, but had steel suspension components instead of the aluminum ones of the old E Class. Chrysler did the same thing with the Crossfire roadster. it was basically a rebadged and rebodied first generation SLK. The new Dodge Dart is an enlarged Alfa-Romeo Giullieta with a Chrysler engine.


SameGuy said:


> Exactly. "Shared platform" != "Pretty much the same car"
> 
> Otherwise you could say a 2008 Chrysler 300 is "pretty much the same car as a 1997 Mercedes Benz E-class," which is not the case. The current Ford Fiesta consistently ranks at the top of the small/mini car field, while the Mazda 2 is consistently in the middle of reviewers' lists, very average. How can it be if they are "pretty much the same"?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 15, 2012)

This thread is about knives, fellas, not cars. 

I use a car analogy as a metaphor, and not to hijack the thread, so let's get back on topic.

M


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 15, 2012)

******* said:


> I was saying that the Fiesta is NOT the same car as the Mazda.



So we were agreeing? LOL 

Marko, no problem.


I don't know of any other _good_ factory-produced American knives... I've tried Chicagos and IMHO they are about the same Henckels Internationals.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay....back on topic. Most US made factory knives suck. :rofl2: The Germans, to some degree, seem to have perceived a need to compete with the bigger Japanese firms like Global and Shun. That makes sense as those two lines have clearly been eating into the German's market share in the "high" end of production cutlery for a number of years. In contrast, Cutco, which appears to be our biggest manufacturer of kitchen cutlery, is not so much a high quality cutlery company, but a multilevel marketing setup........or pyramid scheme, if you will, that uses cutlery of marginal quality and inflated price as its vehicle. The major difference between it and other long establish MLM schemes is that at least with brands like Tupperware, Avon, Electrolux and Mary Kay, you arguably got a fairly decent product for your money. Unfortunately, in the US, more knives from Global and Shun have probably been sold by Macys, Dillards, WS or SLT to yuppies who sit them on their granite countertop next to their Viking range and rarely use them and never have them sharpened than to people who buy them because they are better than the $10 POS that they got as part of a set for a housewarming gift. The are still, for the most part, vanity purchases I suspect.


----------



## Craig (Mar 15, 2012)

If you don't mind us friendly folks to the North, Canada's had Grohmann making half-decent knives for quite a while.

http://www.grohmannknives.com/pages/forged.html

Not good by the standards around here, but they don't entirely suck.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 15, 2012)

Grohmann outdoors knives have a pretty good reputation of being a nice little knife for the money.


Craig said:


> If you don't mind us friendly folks to the North, Canada's had Grohmann making half-decent knives for quite a while.
> 
> http://www.grohmannknives.com/pages/forged.html
> 
> Not good by the standards around here, but they don't entirely suck.


----------



## eto (Mar 15, 2012)

Not to get off topic. But we are shining in the straight razor's market. If needed in a pinch im sure you can slice some tomatoes and sashimi with it. Not a mass produced item but shows what we can do.

http://www.hartsteel.com/index.html


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 15, 2012)

I was doing some more thinking on this subject and I did a Mexico and I got http://www.rmurphyknives.com/store/index.html . Not sure if they are made there or us.:eyebrow:


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 15, 2012)

Why do people hate Lamson-Sharp? I have an 8" forged chef knife. It's heavy. It's no laser. But it works great. I put what I estimate to be 15 degree edges on each side. Really I can't complain about it. It gets sharp seems to hold an edge for a long time. Easily refreshed with a ceramic rod or smooth steel. Everyone who borrows it loves it.

-AJ


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 15, 2012)

I looked at http://www.lamsonsharp.com/store/p/1212-Fire-Forged-10-Wide-Chef.html and I like the way it looks. But from just 1 pic. I can't figure out if it would be to heavy, thick, ect... From that page (and other pages for knives) I know more about what the handle is made of than the blade too. I would assume the blade is just stainless, not sure which one.

I have not tried a Lemonsharp so just what I see and read is bad to me. Not sure how much they spend on the advertising but it needs help. This makes me wonder (as a consumer) what else they take rounded corners on.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 15, 2012)

This is what I have:
http://www.lamsonsharp.com/store/c/3445-Silver.html

-AJ


----------



## FinkPloyd (Mar 16, 2012)

Kitchen knife maker based in Berkley CA: http://www.customsweetness.com/


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 16, 2012)

I looked at this website and he seems to be a custom maker. I am looking for more of a mass production. Ty very much.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 16, 2012)

FinkPloyd said:


> Kitchen knife maker based in Berkley CA: http://www.customsweetness.com/



I'm in Berkeley.

Couple of interesting things on that site.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 16, 2012)

FinkPloyd said:


> Kitchen knife maker based in Berkley CA: http://www.customsweetness.com/




I may be wrong but they look like pre-made blanks acquired from a knife maker supply house.


----------



## FinkPloyd (Mar 16, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> I looked at this website and he seems to be a custom maker. I am looking for more of a mass production. Ty very much.



My bad. Forgot to re-read the first post.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 16, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> I may be wrong but they look like pre-made blanks acquired from a knife maker supply house.



You are not wrong, Dave. The "custom" thing on a knife is the handle - the san mai blanks come with bolsters and heat treated. This is not first time I have seen a maker in US do that. 

Pretty pathetic for a master craftsman if you ask me.

M


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 16, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> I may be wrong but they look like pre-made blanks acquired from a knife maker supply house.





Marko Tsourkan said:


> You are not wrong, Dave. The "custom" thing on that knife is the handle - the blanks come with bolsters and heat treated. This is not first time I have seen a maker in US do that.
> 
> M




I'm sure that we'd both agree that this is Ok as long as full disclosure is given.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 16, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 16, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Pretty pathetic for a master craftsman if you ask me.



Pretty misleading website...


----------



## jmforge (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, i was wondering how you sell an integral san mai knife for that kind of money. Thought it might have been another hobbyist driving the prices down.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 17, 2012)

From perusing his website, he's pretty much taking credit for all aspects of manfacture.


----------



## TB_London (Mar 17, 2012)

The gallery pics look like he's profiling blade blanks on a mill, there isn't really any disclosure of what is and isn't done though, would be interesting to know. I think the lack of pictures covering the blades indicates the answer though
http://www.customsweetness.com/knifemaking_gallery/


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks to me like it's both. He doesn't want to say that he buys in the blanks for the "not-made-to-order" ones, but if you put in a request for a custom knife from CPM 154(which he calls CPM 154cm), it's $200 more than the 440c chef with the same handle. It also says in his bio that he knows how to forge and heat treat. Though why there aren't pics of his forged works, I do not know.

FWIW, they don't look like forged integrals in any of the pics to me.


----------



## Gershwin (Mar 17, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm going on record with NewWest and say it's junk. I hate to get that stuff in for sharpeningQUOTE]
> 
> Dave, can you elaborate on why you hate to sharpen them? Are you talking about New West's S35VN line or their earlier materials?


----------



## don (Mar 17, 2013)

ecchef said:


> From perusing his website, he's pretty much taking credit for all aspects of manfacture.



So infuriating.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 18, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm going on record with NewWest and say it's junk. I hate to get that stuff in for sharpening





Gershwin said:


> Dave, can you elaborate on why you hate to sharpen them? Are you talking about New West's S35VN line or their earlier materials?




I don't know what materials they used/or use so I can't comment on the steel type, sorry. 

I can say that what I've seen from them was too soft and not worthy of my efforts. I just can't see putting an even decent edge on a knife that can't hold it for any length of time.


----------

